# SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory [SOLVED]

## truc

Hello, I've just bought a sony vaio SZ61MN laptop, and I'm trying to configure the wireless card, I'm quite new to the wireless world, and I'm sure I'm missing something obvious, but I just can't see:

my wireless card:

```
06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
```

Here is it the (hopefully)relevant part of my .config 

```
Networking  --->

    Wireless  --->

         {*} Improved wireless configuration API

         [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support

         -*- Wireless extensions

         <M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

               Rate control algorithm selection  --->

         [ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS

         [ ]   Enable packet alignment debugging

         [ ]   Enable debugging output

         < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)

```

"Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)" is compiled as a module as suggested in the wiki, but it doesn't work anyway if directly compiled into the kernel

and

```
Device Drivers  --->

     [*] Network device support  --->

          Wireless LAN  --->

             [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)    

             <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection    

             [*]     Enable Wireless QoS in iwl3945 driver    

             [*]     Enable Spectrum Measurement in iwl3945 drivers    

             [ ]     Enable full debugging output in iwl3945 driver 
```

lsmod shows iwl3945 and mac80211:

```
 lsmod 

Module                  Size  Used by

iwl3945                87284  0 

mac80211              125580  1 iwl3945

...
```

Now I can see the wireless card:

```
...

wlan0     Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-BE-E6-E3-62-A2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-1B-77-BE-E6-E3-62-A2-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  

          BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

(btw what's that wmaster0 which has no wireless extension?

```
iwconfig 

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  Mode:Monitor  Channel:0  Tx-Power=0 dBm   

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2352 B   

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

```

When trying to change the state of the wlan interface, here is what I get:

```
 ifconfig wlan0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
```

I can see everywhere that's a kernel problem, but just can't figure out which option I missed :/

```
Linux vaio 2.6.25-rc1 #14 SMP PREEMPT Mon Feb 18 21:44:22 CET 2008 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU T7250 @ 2.00GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

any help appreciated  :Smile: 

----------

## didymos

Did you install the firmware?

----------

## truc

if by firmware you mean, net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode, then yes I did, otherwise I'm not sure what I'm supposed to install?

there is net-wireless/iwlwifi in the gentoo tree, but I've been told I don't need this since the kernel already has the driver?

EDIT: Well I don't know why, but I installend net-wireless/iwl4965-ucode instead of net-wireless/iwl3945-ucode, bet everything is working well with the later!  :Smile: 

(I knew this was something obvious/stupid!)

Thank you

----------

## drescherjm

I have this same error (and similar output) on 2.6.25-r1 and I do have the correct firmware (iwl3945-ucode) installed. It works fine in gentoo-sources-2.6.24-r2 with the in kernel iwl3945.

The one thing I notice in the dmesg is 

```
iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!

iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC

iwl3945: Radio disabled by SW RF kill (module parameter)

```

EDIT 2: I got it working by setting the hardware switch to off then modprobing iwl3945 then setting the hardware switch to on.

EDIT 3: The previous method was not reliable but booting with the hw switch off and then turning it on seems to work every time.

----------

## cazort

 *drescherjm wrote:*   

> 
> 
> EDIT 2: I got it working by setting the hardware switch to off then modprobing iwl3945 then setting the hardware switch to on.
> 
> EDIT 3: The previous method was not reliable but booting with the hw switch off and then turning it on seems to work every time.

 

I'm having this same problem.  How do you set the hardware switch to on or off?  How do you boot with the HW switch off?

EDIT 4: I found my hardware switch, and this solved it.   :Smile:   Thank you!

----------

## legine

It seems that I have found a solution to the Problem:

 *Quote:*   

> iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
> 
> iwl3945: MAC is in deep sleep!
> 
> iwl3945: WARNING: Requesting MAC access during RFKILL wakes up NIC
> ...

 

Try edit the file 

```

/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

```

in there you see NAME="wlan0" change it to NAME="eth1"

reboot (or search for the command that restarts udev  :Razz: )

now the failure is gone. (hopefully)

I found that tipp here : http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_ipw3945

Hope that works (still trying to get my wlan up)

[edit: no didnt help...]

[edit 2: Well I changed to the ipw3945 drivers (which are unstable in portage). When starting those I can now scan my suroundings, which is a step forward I'd guess. ipw3945 is if you havent guessed a package in portage. Installs all thats needed.  :Smile:  ]

----------

## genelyq

i think i can solve your problem.

reason: you can't get the right fireware. you need new device driver.

solution: install correct device driver

```
emerge iwl3945-ucode
```

----------

